# Going Through Withdrawal



## LDUBS (Feb 27, 2019)

Man oh man. I have not been able to get out since earlier in the month. I'm starting to feel withdrawal symptoms. Fortunately, fishing is like riding a bike -- not likely I will forget what to do. :LOL2: 

Anyway, we have had rainstorms stacked up for what seems forever. I didn't get a change to take advantage of days that looked promising, including a few bright sunny days, because of other commitments. Drat! 

Friday is looking like it might work out, weather-wise. I'm checking the forecasts routinely and keeping my fingers crossed. 

High class problem -- I know.


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 27, 2019)

Something's wrong with the water around here...it's all hard...oh well, stuck behind a desk until April 15th anyway


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 27, 2019)

we keep getting snow and freezing cold wind.more snow due tonight.i've been off work for 2 months.trucks in the bodyshop,campers in for warranty work,and can't tow the boat.and elbows are so bad i couldn't swing a fly no matter how much free time i've got.i'm going batcrap crazy.if i can't fish i'm heading up to the interior next week to visit some friends and look at some lakefront property.at least we can get out on the snow machines.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 1, 2019)

i just realized it's march 1. that means the outdoor sportsmans show starts today.i'm going to spend some money,maybe a new over/under or sxs shotgun is in the cards.maybe a couple new flyrods or a reel or two.maybe a crate or 2 of ammo.one thing is for sure,i'm not coming home empty handed.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 1, 2019)

*"Friday is looking like it might work out, weather-wise. "
*

Well, I made it out today. Nothing, Nada, Zip, Zero, Zilch, Goose egg, Bumkis. In other words, Diddly-squat!


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 1, 2019)

time you enjoyed wasting is not wasted time.


----------



## thedude (Mar 2, 2019)

Even in Dallas it's raining and 43....just around the corner is spring weather....


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 2, 2019)

Yep, spring is going to be here before we know it!

So far 2019 has been pretty slow for me. I've been out 6 times this year for a total of 9 trout and 2 crappie (but who's counting). 

Rained today and 90% chance tomorrow. Monday is looking good with only a 10% chance of rain and next to no wind in the forecast. Temps not an issue with a high of 60. After Monday looks like more rainy days stacked up. So it is Monday or wait another week. If I manage to get out I need to remember to wear my lucky hat. haha

Bcbouy -- are you going to let us know what followed you home from sportsman's show?


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 4, 2019)

a new 28" smooth bore threaded and mod choked barrel for my mossberg 500.now my camp gun is also my spare skeet gun,1500 rounds of 7.62x39,2 cases of clays, and 1000 rounds of 9mm.


----------

